# Fabio Rovazzi: Andiamo a comandare. Video. Estate 2016



## Hellscream (29 Luglio 2016)

E' il brano musicale del momento. "Andiamo a comandare" dello youtuber Fabio Rovazzi è il tormentone dell'estate 2016. Il video ha attualmente 41 milioni di visualizzazioni su Youtube, ed il brano è in cima alla classifica di iTunes. Video al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (29 Luglio 2016)

E' finita ragazzi, è F I N I T A. Mamma mia che roba...

P.S. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] se puoi sistema il titolo


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2016)

Eh, qui è davvero da chiudere l'internet.


----------



## juventino (29 Luglio 2016)

Le canzoni dell'estate...uno dei motivi per cui detesto l'estate con tutto me stesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi mi stupisco che qualcuno di voi non abbia capito , questo è puro Marketing . 

Non stiamo parlando di musica , ma di soldi . 

Io ci sono dentro da una vita in questo mondo e vi assicuro che i tasselli che sono andati al loro posto per questo successo clamoroso non sono casuali ma fanno parte tutti di uno schema ben preciso . 

Ve la butto li , chi ha scritto la parte musicale ? il Beat chi l'ha scritto ? il Drop ? il """"""" testo """"""" chi l'ha scritto ? 

Purtroppo è cosi , mio padre a 20 anni ascoltata i Pink Floyd io a 20 anni ascoltavo i metallica i giovani di oggi STO SCHIFO . 
il decadimento musicale è sotto gli occhi di tutti , prostituzione musicale .


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (29 Luglio 2016)

uccidete J-Ax


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi stupisco che qualcuno di voi non abbia capito , questo è puro Marketing .
> 
> Non stiamo parlando di musica , ma di soldi .
> 
> ...



Secondo me pure a loro stessi fa schifo quello che producono ma alla fine fanno bene se vendono e fanno soldi lo farei anche io. Poi sono pure pieni di patata Chiamali stupidi. LOL


----------



## Heaven (29 Luglio 2016)

Beh i tormentoni estivi passati non è che siano di tutto sto livello eh..

Si è obiettivamente una canzone ridicola ma in discoteca è bella da ballere


----------



## kolao95 (29 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi stupisco che qualcuno di voi non abbia capito , questo è puro Marketing .
> 
> Non stiamo parlando di musica , ma di soldi .
> 
> ...



Lollo, cercavo un topic su questa canzone proprio per leggere la tua opinione, visto che sei esperto in materia.
Comunque canzone talmente stupida e demenziale che ti si fissa in testa subito

P.S: la biondina a 2.15 <3


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi stupisco che qualcuno di voi non abbia capito , questo è puro Marketing .
> 
> Non stiamo parlando di musica , ma di soldi .
> 
> ...



Lollo concordo con te. Il buon Ax e Fedez la stanno facendo grossa eh....credo che abbiano in mente cose molto importanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi stupisco che qualcuno di voi non abbia capito , questo è puro Marketing .
> 
> Non stiamo parlando di musica , ma di soldi .
> 
> ...


Vero. Infatti 'sto signor nessuno c'ha dietro Fedez e J-Ax.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2016)

Il decadimento musicale va di pari passo con il decadimento della società , qualcuno una volta disse " c'è una crisi di valori " ed è proprio così .

Ma ripeto , io sono l ultimo che deve parlare ... Questo è lavoro e per definizione stessa lavoro per soldi . Poi a casa mia ascolto metal e i PinkFloyd .


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero. Infatti 'sto signor nessuno c'ha dietro Fedez e J-Ax.



E fossero solo loro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Luglio 2016)

Chi la ascolta e la canta è complice di sto schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Luglio 2016)

andiamo a comandare è il motto del Milan di Berlusconi, Galliani e Montella


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, qui è davvero da chiudere l'internet.



Internet ha dato la mazzata definitiva ai cervelli dei giovani..mi capita a volte di interloquire con loro, mi imbarazzo di fronte alla loro vuotezza..
Sono menti vergini su cui ogni azienda può scrivere quello che vuole..

Il mondo fra 30 anni sarà un posto abitato da pezzi di carne con l'encefalo vuoto che camminano (forse)...

Spero nell'estinzione di massa..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2016)

Bella, ma preferivo "NEL MIO PRIVE" di Andrea Diprè e Sara Tommasi


----------



## Stex (24 Agosto 2016)

schifo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Agosto 2016)

Fantastica


----------

